# Thoughts? Husbands Strange Text



## Gstaten10 (Jan 8, 2022)

Hello everyone! I would like to run a scenario by to get everyone’s thoughts. We have been married 15 years. I consider most of the years happily married. We just got back from an anniversary trip for our 15th which was very romantic and sexy. We were back into our daily routine when I grabbed my husbands iPhone to check the weather for the next day (he was in the shower). 

I saw a text that had come in at 8am from a number I didn’t recognize. It simply said “Hello”. My husband did not reply to it. He never gets texts that early in the mornings so it looked peculiar to me. I jotted down the number and didn’t mention it.

The next day, he told me he would be busy during the day and wouldn’t be able to meet me for lunch (we work close by and meet often). I just had a weird feeling about that text. So I googled the number.

The number brought up a classified ad for a hooker. It was an overweight young ethnic girl. She had an ad in the classifieds in the city where we live. This upset me a lot. Even tho he didn’t reply to it. I looked at our phone bill and saw no other calls or texts from it.

The next day, I asked him about it and he acted like he didn’t know what I was talking about. I showed it to him and he said he never saw it and it must be a text not meant for him (wrong number). On the next day, I call the number. When she answers she asks if I want an in or out call. I told her neither. I disguised my voice as a man. I asked her if she remembers me that my name is Larry (my husbands name). She acted like she was high or on something. She then said yes I know Larry and he has an apartment on the east side of town. She said Larry called and set up an appt with her but never showed up. She said he asked for two girls (she has a sibling hooking with her). 

I thought this was enough proof for me. I confronted my husband and he was laughing at me. Then he got angry that I thought he would do something like this. He told me the only thing he could think of is he was on porn sites frequently and somehow they got his iPhone number. I think that’s a load of crap. Not unless he was video chatting or texting someone. I don’t see how porn sites can get his number.

Also he said someone might be playing with us and set him up. I don’t know. It looks fishy but I don’t know if I should believe her or him. If he’s lying my life could be at stake from stds etc. if she’s lying I could blow my marriage up. 

Does it sound strange to you?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

You will be given the same, sound advice by many here. Keep your cool. Let it slide so you don’t put him on high alert. Then start digging. Voice recorder in the car, tracking device if possible. Look at CC statements.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

You can play this two different ways.

The first way is pretend like you believe him and stop confronting him immediately. He will only hide it better if you continue. Go into detective mode.

The second way is to immediately tell him you want a polygraph. His response will probably tell you everything. If you don’t follow through then you just shot yourself in the foot for nothing


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

You and your H have been married for 15 years. That should mean that you can read his non-verbal communication quite well. You probably can tell by his facial expression, body language and tone of voice what his real feelings are.

So what does you intuition tell you. Your intuition is probably based more on you reading of his body language than you realize. 

This may seem an odd question, but have you and your H ever discussed sexual boundaries? If not then depending on how you feel when the dust settles, the two of you should have such a discussion, possibly with a marriage counselor.

It really doesn't sound good, and I would wager you gut is telling you there is a problem. In addition to following some of the advice others will give you, you might want to some books that might help you deal with whatever you learn. M.W. Davis has a book called Divorce Busting that gives you some things to think about and to do if worse comes to worse.

Good luck.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Young at Heart said:


> This may seem an odd question, but have you and your H ever discussed sexual boundaries?


Yes it is very odd. I doubt I have to discuss with my partner that banging hookers is not acceptable.


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

Hmmm, I get SPAM texts from time to time, usually asking for money for a politician, but they always say more than "Hello"

Can you check his browsing history on his phone & PC & tablet & whatever?

Maybe he was on a porn site and was stupid enough to enter his phone number & now he's getting texts.

Buy, yeah, what everyone else said, "Be sly while you spy."


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Noman said:


> Hmmm, I get SPAM texts from time to time, usually asking for money for a politician, but they always say more than "Hello"
> 
> Can you check his browsing history on his phone & PC & tablet & whatever?
> 
> ...


He wouldn't have to enter it, because they would gather all the information when they download stuff to his phone.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I can tell you that it's not that very odd.
I frequently, and so many of my male friends get those "hello" text spam. They have the image of mostly beautiful asian girls.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Maybe someone was setting him up? It's possible a work colleague was pranking him?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

MattMatt said:


> Maybe someone was setting him up? It's possible a work colleague was pranking him?


I doubt that. I'm pretty sure that it's the robot calls generated to see if someone around the world gets hooked.

Invariably they all start with the famous "Hello".
If you're dumb enough to answer the milking process starts.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I was thinking maybe they registered with his details?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

if he is watching porn on his phone, then yes they might have gotten his phone number that way. a LOT of porn contains malware that self-installs to the computer. And most phones do not really have any antivirus programs to fight it.

but it does seem odd that the hooker knew where your husband lived!
if you did contract for services with a hooker, they for sure would have the phone number you called on


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> I doubt that. I'm pretty sure that it's the robot calls generated to see if someone around the world gets hooked.
> 
> Invariably they all start with the famous "Hello".
> If you're dumb enough to answer the milking process starts.


I think this may be the case. You said you checked the phone bill and this was the only instance of this number, right? I suppose he could have called from another number first, but then why would she text his cell with just a "Hello"? 

Twice I've received unsolicited text along these lines. I got one where she even sent a pic. I'm pretty sure it was just a random cleavage pic from the internet trying to lure me into something. We were on vacation in Mexico at the time. I showed it to my wife and we actually had fun with it for 10-15 minutes messing with whoever sent the text. Then I delete the thread and blocked the number. So, yeah it could be a random text. 

She said "Larry" was on the east side. I assume that lines up with where you actually live? Personally I would give your husband the benefit of the doubt over a high hooker, assuming you have no previous red flags that would make you think he could cheat. Probably the best course of action is to keep your eyes open for any other red flags.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't know how they do it, but sometimes my name is included. Other times they have another name.


----------



## Erudite (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't see how checking the weather on his phone turned into looking at his texts unless you were already suspicious? Which of course uou should be since he regularly watches porn...


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> I can tell you that it's not that very odd.
> I frequently, and so many of my male friends get those "hello" text spam. They have the image of mostly beautiful asian girls.


You wouldn't believe the unsolicited spam arriving both in text and calls. On both the wife's and my phone. And yes, some of the spam text is a cryptic "Hello" or something even more suspicious. A person better not do anything except delete and block. Some with links to who knows where. I have a blocked number list in the thousands, and still the crap comes in. Sales, politics, who knows what. And I have NEVER visited any dodgy sites ( except for TAM lol).

My advice would to be stop freaking out about this single instance. Tell him to block the hooker's number. You may have caused more issues by calling her and telling her your husband's name. Now she knows a name and a number tied to the name.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

You should never have confronted him. Too bad you didn't post here first.

You're NEVER going to get an honest response in situations like this if there is something to hide. 

All that the confrontation accomplishes is hurt feelings on his side if he's innocent, and a guilty person will be much more careful to hide his or her tracks making it that much more difficult to catch them. 

Drop the subject entirely but keep your eyes open and monitor accounts, texts, check for a second "burner" phone, etc.


----------



## SRCSRC (Nov 28, 2020)

If I was accused of wrongfully contacting a hooker by my girlfriend, I would laugh, but never get angry. I would do everything to show her I didn't do anything wrong. Anger would be the last emotion I would exhibit. Now if the unjustified accusations went on for weeks or months, and I did everything possible to prove I have been faithful, I would probably get a little annoyed and show it. If your husband got angry rather quickly, you may have a problem on your hands. If he is seeing hookers, he probably will knock it off for now out of fear of being caught.


----------



## bricks (Aug 14, 2017)

"The next day, I asked him about it and he acted like he didn’t know what I was talking about. I showed it to him and he said he never saw it and it must be a text not meant for him (wrong number). On the next day, I call the number. When she answers she asks if I want an in or out call. I told her neither. I disguised my voice as a man. I asked her if she remembers me that my name is Larry (my husbands name). She acted like she was high or on something. She then said yes I know Larry and he has an apartment on the east side of town. She said Larry called and set up an appt with her but never showed up. She said he asked for two girls (she has a sibling hooking with her).

I thought this was enough proof for me. I confronted my husband and he was laughing at me. Then he got angry that I thought he would do something like this. He told me the only thing he could think of is he was on porn sites frequently and somehow they got his iPhone number. I think that’s a load of crap. Not unless he was video chatting or texting someone. I don’t see how porn sites can get his number. "

Having dealt with a husband who was seeking out other women (though not hookers), I can say that this reaction has the hallmarks of someone who is lying about something.

1. He never saw the text. Bull. Who completely misses a text? Did he see the one before and the one after? Yes. Maybe it really was a fishing text from a porn site or whatever. This text does not mean he solicited it. BUT, he lied about it. He first said he didn't see it, then he continued to go on with more and more detailed explanations. 

2. He laughed AT you. This may be a perception problem on your part, but a person generally knows when they are being laughed at. Laughing at the situation - a hooker sending him a message - ok, but laughing at you? Mean and meant to gaslight you and deflect.

3. Anger. Huh? A wife is thinking her husband is seeing a hooker and you get mad at her? No, you explain how you think it came to be. You tell her you love her. You reassure her. The anger is him panicking and thinking he will get caught. The best defense is a good offense.

4. He comes up with an explanation that may be the truth or may have a grain of truth.

That the hooker said she knew "Larry" means nothing, unless your husband has an apartment on the east side or that location means something to you. She is probably a very adept liar and good at making people think she remembers them. I have to do this often in my line of work because I am visible. People tend to remember me, but I meet so many people. I often have to fake it until I figure out who someone is.

I don't know what is going on other to say I would lay good money on the fact that he is LYING to you about something.

Good luck.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Gstaten10 said:


> Hello everyone! I would like to run a scenario by to get everyone’s thoughts. We have been married 15 years. I consider most of the years happily married. We just got back from an anniversary trip for our 15th which was very romantic and sexy. We were back into our daily routine when I grabbed my husbands iPhone to check the weather for the next day (he was in the shower).
> 
> I saw a text that had come in at 8am from a number I didn’t recognize. It simply said “Hello”. My husband did not reply to it. He never gets texts that early in the mornings so it looked peculiar to me. I jotted down the number and didn’t mention it.
> 
> ...


This doesn't completely add up to me.

A hooker takes Johns with her sister?! I know you are not likely to have very high moral standards being a hooker, but doing threesomes with your sister, really? 

The wife pretends to talk like a man and asks the hooker if she remembers me, "Larry". Let's suppose she really could disguise her voice well enough to fool a stoned hooker. The responses from this hooker don't align with what supposedly happened. 

Why wasn't she PO'ed since Larry had been a no show?
The wife asks her if she remembers me, but all the statements supposedly from the hooker sounds like she is describing Larry to the wife pretending to be Larry. Why would she be telling Larry about Larry?
Why would she tell Larry where Larry lives, why would she even know for that matter since it was an in call?
Why would the hooker say I know Larry, not I know you?
Why would she say Larry never showed up, instead of YOU never showed up?

See what I'm getting at? I supposed it could just be the way the OP is conveying the story, but I don't know, something just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

It could be innocent but how did she know he had an apartment on the east side of town?


----------



## Gstaten10 (Jan 8, 2022)

Diana7 said:


> It could be innocent but how did she know he had an apartment on the east side of town?


To my knowledge he doesn’t. It was probably her just blabbing. There are probably other Larry’s she knows.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Gstaten10 said:


> To my knowledge he doesn’t. It was probably her just blabbing. There are probably other Larry’s she knows.


I pray for the best-possible outcome, which is one that makes you have to eat a huge helping of humble pie. This is something where your feelings are better off way-wrong. Which is another reason why it’s so important to figure things out quietly.


----------



## Gstaten10 (Jan 8, 2022)

BigDaddyNY said:


> This doesn't completely add up to me.
> 
> A hooker takes Johns with her sister?! I know you are not likely to have very high moral standards being a hooker, but doing threesomes with your sister, really?
> 
> ...


When I first got her on the phone I asked her if she knows a guy named Larry (with a disguised voice). I told her a guy named Larry gave me her number for a hookup. Then she went on to say Larry has an apt on the east side and he was a no show. Larry had inquired about a light & dark skin two girl (she said my sister- which she could’ve meant a friend). Or maybe she plays it off as a fantasy to the johns that it is her sister. Also she said Larry was ethnic (which we are not). It is just odd that my husbands name is Larry and her classified ads are in the city where we live (it’s not like this girl is in another country or something). Also- she mentioned Larry likes to do it with the loud. I looked this up and it’s slang for weed (my husband used to do pot in college but hasn’t since then). He’s a corporate guy who doesn’t seem into any of this except porn.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Gstaten10 said:


> To my knowledge he doesn’t. It was probably her just blabbing. There are probably other Larry’s she knows.


What do you mean to your knowledge? If he is your husband surely you know?


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> What do you mean to your knowledge? If he is your husband surely you know?


Only if he told her.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Gstaten10 said:


> Also- she mentioned Larry likes to do it with the loud. I looked this up and it’s slang for weed (my husband used to do pot in college but hasn’t since then). He’s a corporate guy who doesn’t *seem into any of this except porn.*


I could be wrong, but if he is spending lots of time on porn sites (why?!?), using his phone, his number has likely been passed around to a lot of dodgy places, including sex workers in the city where you live. The underbelly of society seems to have a ton of tools they use to make a profit. BTW, a "corporate" guy better take care not to impact his job with his activities away from work.

Maybe your "Larry" is guilty as sin, but returning from a nice trip celebrating a 15 year anniversary and immediately making a call to a hooker seems pretty unlikely at least to me. If you saw the crap that pours into my wife and my cellphones on a typical day, (and we are in our 70s, with phone spam filters in place) you would realize a random text with a "hello" is not something you need to freak out about. I wish somehow the service providers could disable the communications from these tools.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Gstaten10 said:


> To my knowledge he doesn’t. It was probably her just blabbing. There are probably other Larry’s she knows.


You don't have an apt on the east side, but you actually think your husband could have one that you don't know about? Has he ever done anything previously to make you think he would be capable of such a deception?


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> See what I'm getting at? I supposed it could just be the way the OP is conveying the story, but I don't know, something just doesn't seem right.


I read how she disguised her voice as a man and laughed out loud to myself as I imagined what that faked gruff voice must have sounded like, then I tried to picture how the conversation went and how the hooker told Larry all about what Larry did or didn't do and where he lives and thought "this makes no sense".

Edit- just saw an update by the Op that adds new twists that need explaining:

_To her knowledge her husband of 15 years doesn't have an apartment on the East side. _

How could a secret apartment exist without wife of 15 years having a clue.

S_he specifically stated that she told the hooker: "I asked her if she remembers me that my name is Larry (my husbands name)" and the hooker said "I know you" and there's a supposed conversation based on the hooker thinking she's Larry, then the Op says in the subsequent post "I told the hooker I'm a guy who knows Larry he gave me your number".._

So which is it? Why are there two different versions here?

_Also she said Larry was ethnic - she mentioned Larry likes to do it with the loud. I looked this up and it’s slang for weed. He has an apartment on the East side_

Why would a hooker give all this personal information about one of her clients to some guy with a weird gruff voice asking all sorts of questions? How would the hooker even KNOW or even remember all this stuff about a guy who supposedly called once but was a no show?


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

She could have used an app that changes her voice to a man's. Many apps out there and voice changing microphones lol. He could have clicked on local hookups/dating sites and they then send out texts to the phone. He could have been looking or there could be more to it. Sometimes it could be someone just clicking on something, and they then spam you.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Asking someone to explain something suspicious, if he's lying, is as good as asking him to lie some more and get better at covering it up. If he's lying, there is no way to get to the bottom of this through your husband. If he's not lying, you already have the truth.
It could be true that the text was a wrong number.
As far as talking to a prostitute for answers, she was likely just messing with you. I cannot imagine that she would give you any real information. I'd discard everything she said.
What is your gut telling you now?
You said that you think you have a strong marriage. Suddenly you don't trust him based on this one text from a prostitute and your phone call with her. You are using highly unreliable sources to get information.
I have received multiple wrong numbers on my phone, some at odd hours.
It is strange that your husband received a text from a prostitute. That is concerning. However, I would advise you to stop accusing your husband and apologize to him. This will bring his guard down if he is up to something. If he isn't up to anything, you owe him an apology anyway.
After that, you can also look over your previous tax documents to see if there is anything listed about property tax for a place you don't know about. You can also check financial records to see what comes in and what goes out. These are normal things that people should know anyway.
To calm your mind, you can also check phone records once a week or so to see if there is anything else concerning. If you find something, come back here for assistance, rather than letting your husband know first. If you don't trust him, it's best to not alert him. Hopefully all of this will turn out fine and you can build your trust for him. You need to have each other's backs and be able to trust each other.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I will say that I get spam calls on my smartphone and my landline all the time. Some are porn. And I'm a woman. The part that troubles me is if she was right in that area. I mean, so you know, those people who advertise (I saw a federal case on this with details) have someone answering the phone and then they send a hooker to wherever the john wants them. So the person you talked to likely isn't the actual hooker, but you never know. And remember whether you gave her your location first and then she mentioned it or if she already seemed to know, like you said.

If you are convinced she knew your husband and where he lived, I see no reason to go digging further. You have the goods. They won't do you any good in a divorce because most states cheating isn't taken into consideration. So no reason to bend over backwards gathering evidence if YOU are sure what you heard. Have you considered giving her phone number to the police and see if they're interested in investigating any? Might not be, but you never know.

As for where they went, could be her place or a motel or an apartment that's kept by the pimping organization, or it could even be a company apartment, something like that. They'll go anywhere, including a car seat.


----------



## Gstaten10 (Jan 8, 2022)

Let me be more clear: when I googled the number, it pulled up a listing on Craigslist in our city. The number had the same area code as ours. That was weird to me because usually spammers are not so close to our house. Of course I don’t know of any apartment but I’m pretty sure you don’t pay property tax on one so there wouldn’t be record of that.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

My first inclination is that this is spam and you gave away too much information when you called and asked the woman if she knew "Larry." So you can't use that information one way or the other. 

My advice is to go silent and do your investigation. Use the "Weightlifter's Evidence Post" as your starting point (see link below).

Weightlifter's Evidence Post


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Wolfman1968 said:


> you gave away too much information when you called and asked the woman if she knew "Larry."


Except that's not what happened. The Op clearly and unequivocally stated that she disguised her voice and pretended to BE Larry in the initial call and the hooker said she remembered him.

_"I disguised my voice as a man. I asked her if she remembers me that my name is Larry (my husbands name)"_

The story inexplicably changed to _"I asked her if she knows a guy named Larry (with a disguised voice). I told her a guy named Larry gave me her number for a hookup. "._


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Trident said:


> Except that's not what happened. The Op clearly and unequivocally stated that she pretended to BE Larry in the initial call and the hooker said she remembered him.
> 
> _"I asked her if she remembers me that my name is Larry (my husbands name)"_
> 
> The story inexplicably changed to _"I told the hooker that I got her number from a guy named Larry"._


Either way the story evolves, it's just that the name "Larry" was introduced by the OP. That makes it hard to make any conclusions.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Wolfman1968 said:


> That makes it hard to make any conclusions.


I have absolutely no problem drawing a conclusion.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr.Married said:


> Yes it is very odd. I doubt I have to discuss with my partner that banging hookers is not acceptable.


I sort of agree with you, that a "common sense definition" of marriage would be to not bang hookers. However, we all know the story of Bill Clinton who felt that fingering, mutual masturbation, and sex with a condom was in his famous "is is" parsing of words, not sex. Everyone felt that was just silly, except him.

For most people one should not need to set a boundary at not having "sex" with someone who is not their spouse. However, for some people, perhaps including the husband of the OP, they have an unusual meaning of what sex might be. For those people clearing setting boundaries, really is important.

Most would say that banning hookers is sex and cheating. Many, but not all would say that going to a strip club and getting lap dances is cheating. Some would say that masturbating to porn is cheating. A crazy few might even say that a blow job isn't sex, even though one could get an STD from it. That is why boundaries really should be explicitly stated with someone who may be prone to cheating.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Gstaten10 said:


> Let me be more clear: when I googled the number, it pulled up a listing on Craigslist in our city. The number had the same area code as ours. That was weird to me because usually spammers are not so close to our house. Of course I don’t know of any apartment but I’m pretty sure you don’t pay property tax on one so there wouldn’t be record of that.


Craigslist listing usually are done by area, so check that out. When you look for something, you have to choose your area. There are hookers in every area conceivable.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Gstaten10 said:


> When I first got her on the phone* I asked her if she knows a guy named Larry (with a disguised voice). I told her a guy named Larry gave me her number for a hookup. *Then she went on to say Larry has an apt on the east side and he was a no show. Larry had inquired about a light & dark skin two girl (she said my sister- which she could’ve meant a friend). Or maybe she plays it off as a fantasy to the johns that it is her sister. Also she said Larry was ethnic (which we are not). It is just odd that my husbands name is Larry and her classified ads are in the city where we live (it’s not like this girl is in another country or something). Also- she mentioned Larry likes to do it with the loud. I looked this up and it’s slang for weed (my husband used to do pot in college but hasn’t since then). He’s a corporate guy who doesn’t seem into any of this except porn.


In your original post you said:



Gstaten10 said:


> *I disguised my voice as a man. I asked her if she remembers me that my name is Larry (my husbands name)*. She acted like she was high or on something. She then said yes I know Larry and he has an apartment on the east side of town. She said Larry called and set up an appt with her but never showed up. She said he asked for two girls (she has a sibling hooking with her).



Why is your story changing?


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Gstaten10 said:


> Let me be more clear: when I googled the number, it pulled up a listing on Craigslist in our city. The number had the same area code as ours. That was weird to me because usually spammers are not so close to our house. Of course I don’t know of any apartment but I’m pretty sure you don’t pay property tax on one so there wouldn’t be record of that.


A wrong number is not spam. People on drugs tend to not pay close attention to what they are doing and are more likely to dial incorrectly. I've had what appeared to be a drunk phone call in the middle of the night that was a wrong number. His story that it's a wrong number could be true. 
I think the prostitute's apartment story was false, but if it's not, and your husband has a hidden apartment, it could be a condo. Also, checking tax documents would likely reveal any hidden accounts and checking bank records would reveal any payments for rent or mortgage.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Talker67 said:


> if he is watching porn on his phone, then yes they might have gotten his phone number that way. a LOT of porn contains malware that self-installs to the computer. And most phones do not really have any antivirus programs to fight it.
> 
> but it does seem odd that the hooker knew where your husband lived!
> if you did contract for services with a hooker, they for sure would have the phone number you called on


I get them and I do not watch porn at all.


----------



## Stormguy2018 (Jul 11, 2018)

This is spam. I get these hello texts all the time. And unless you’re fantastically wealthy, I don’t see how your husband can rent an apartment without you knowing about it.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Stormguy2018 said:


> This is spam. I get these hello texts all the time. And unless you’re fantastically wealthy, I don’t see how your husband can rent an apartment without you knowing about it.


Interesting. I didn't realize that people spam like this. Weird. 
So I stand corrected. It could have been spam, rather than a simple wrong number. I guess you send out enough of them, someone is bound to call you back, maybe not even the person that you sent the spam to.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Cynthia said:


> Interesting. I didn't realize that people spam like this. Weird.


I get those "hello" with pictures of beautiful young women at least once a month. I just block the number. Sometimes there are messages after the "hello" such as that if you were to read them you'd think that there's something going on. Messages such as: Hi! thinking of you,I would like to get together with you. or something invariably similar. Most but not all of these are spam generated overseas. They are fishing for a sucker to fall.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Perhaps it is best to hire a detective. They do this sort of thing for a living. Know how to find information, etc.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

I have gotten this kind of thing twice. One was very aggressively trying to meet up - originally I thought it was a random wrong number, and I responded just saying wrong number. But then "she" kept coming at me and I realized, oh crap, this isn't an innocent wrong number. I then more sternly told her I wasn't interested and to bark up a different tree. She kept trying to flirt, so I blocked the number. Told my wife about it.

He may totally be telling the truth here.


----------

